# Tree Jacks



## 2dogs (May 13, 2015)

Timber West magazine this month mentions Borntrager tree jacks. The only add I could find looked pretty funky, there is no way I would send off $2K with no brick and mortar address. I can not find a web site either. I have not made a phone call to Madsen's yet to as them yet, I just thought I would start here. Has anyone seen their jacks or heard anything about the?

If anyone comes across a used Silvey, any style, I would be interested. The last few I have seen for sale were outrageously priced, as in WAY more than new.


----------



## El Quachito (May 13, 2015)

I don't usually hang over here in the F&L section, but I saw this post from the main page. I have seen those jacks or some other name advertised on Craigslist on several times this past year.

It caught my interest knowing what happened to Silvey.

I may be wrong, but I don't recall seeing an ad for Borntrager in Logger's World, Sawmill & Woodlot or Lumbermen's Equipment Digest. Those are the three timber publictions that I subscribe to.

Regards.


----------



## madhatte (May 13, 2015)

Borntrager are on Facebook. You might try contacting them there.


----------



## 1270d (May 13, 2015)

http://oregoncoast.craigslist.org/tls/4965460710.html


----------



## northmanlogging (May 13, 2015)

Seen the adds on C's list, they want an awful lot of money for em.

My bottle jacks work pretty good, even if I wish they had a leash and separate pump unit.

If you find a couple of sets of silveys I'd be interested in one.


----------



## bitzer (May 14, 2015)

Phone number looks to be on the box. They look pretty legit. Maybe guy is just starting out?


----------



## Gologit (May 14, 2015)

Bill...a friend of mine bought a set of Bortrager for doing OG redwood. I'll ask him what he thinks of them. I've seen them and they don't look too bad.


----------



## 2dogs (May 14, 2015)

El Quachito said:


> I don't usually hang over here in the F&L section, but I saw this post from the main page. I have seen those jacks or some other name advertised on Craigslist on several times this past year.
> 
> It caught my interest knowing what happened to Silvey.
> 
> ...


 I haven't seen any adds either. Where in Cali are you? I am in Santa Cruz.


----------



## El Quachito (May 14, 2015)

I am in inland Mendocino County. I saw two three log loads today on Highway 101 today.


----------



## spindrift7mm (May 14, 2015)

Hey Bill I been seeing ads in CL since this winter, it's direct contact with the manufacture. Oregon CL. Ken


----------



## cat10ken (May 14, 2015)

Borntrager sounds like an Amish name to me. Do they have them in Oregon?


----------



## BeatCJ (May 15, 2015)

Lebanon isn't that far from the Eugene area, maybe someone at the GTG knows of him.


----------



## 056 kid (May 16, 2015)

Bontrager has a name in Bicycle parts. Wonder if they are related?


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2015)

We're having lunch with a friend of mine who is currently using the Borntrager jacks. I'll pick his brain a little and let you guys know.


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2015)

056 kid said:


> Bontrager has a name in Bicycle parts. Wonder if they are related?


Ya missed a letter.


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2015)

Jack report...while having lunch at the Samoa Cookhouse

Me..."How do you like those new jacks?"
Faller friend..."Pretty ****ing good."
Me..."Better than Silvey?"
Faller friend..."No, but close enough."
Me..."Hold pressure pretty good?"
Faller friend "Good enough I guess. Pass that meat platter over here will ya'?"

I'll be able to tell more about them next week. There's some OG to come out and every one has to be jacked.


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2015)

Well that is good news. I'll be right here waiting on the next report. BTW did your friend say how long it took to get one?


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Well that is good news. I'll be right here waiting on the next report. BTW did your friend say how long it took to get one?



I didn't ask. I'll find out. I should probably have waited until I see the jacks in action to say anything. My friend isn't much for talking. Good faller, though.


----------



## El Quachito (May 18, 2015)

Not everybody is a marketing wiz I suppose....sounds like they work...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 19, 2015)

i really wish i knew just what can be done with a jack in the timber here. i hate to leave good sticks. i just have no clue how much the hinge would take in a jacking situation.
i am gonna leave a half load of huge poplar out by the road, every one of them wants the road and power line........i already wedged what i thought i could. one has a huge top, prolly heavier than the stem leaning toward the road. very busy road.


----------



## Skeans (May 19, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Timber West magazine this month mentions Borntrager tree jacks. The only add I could find looked pretty funky, there is no way I would send off $2K with no brick and mortar address. I can not find a web site either. I have not made a phone call to Madsen's yet to as them yet, I just thought I would start here. Has anyone seen their jacks or heard anything about the?
> 
> If anyone comes across a used Silvey, any style, I would be interested. The last few I have seen for sale were outrageously priced, as in WAY more than new.



I've seen the new jack, it was built by a caller here in Oregon and a local shop because of silvey being gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (May 20, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i really wish i knew just what can be done with a jack in the timber here. i hate to leave good sticks. i just have no clue how much the hinge would take in a jacking situation.
> i am gonna leave a half load of huge poplar out by the road, every one of them wants the road and power line........i already wedged what i thought i could. one has a huge top, prolly heavier than the stem leaning toward the road. very busy road.


A lot can be done with the right set up. Trial and error before you cut any that count. Theres just some a guys got to leave though.


----------



## Skeans (May 20, 2015)

Or winch over, jacking I'll normally end up with a few choice words it can be a bit nerve racking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2015)

I'll confess I've never used a silvey, and only a few times used a bottle jack. Most times I'm just putting lines up high and pulling over. I've often wondered though, why the industrial type jacks never caught on for tree jacking. I've used a bunch of them in mining over the years and the range is enormous. Enerpac and a bunch of other companies make separate pump units and modular jacks of all shapes and sizes from the smallest hocky pucks right up to units you'd need a forklift to move, in diameters and tonnages that will boggle the mind. It's all plug and play, different length hoses and gauges available. Some of it even available used at reasonable prices if you look around.


----------



## Skeans (May 22, 2015)

The main is the weight how compact they are. A set of silveys you can push over the limit more so then a port a power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 13, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Ya missed a letter.




Sure did! Whoops.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 13, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i really wish i knew just what can be done with a jack in the timber here. i hate to leave good sticks. i just have no clue how much the hinge would take in a jacking situation.
> i am gonna leave a half load of huge poplar out by the road, every one of them wants the road and power line........i already wedged what i thought i could. one has a huge top, prolly heavier than the stem leaning toward the road. very busy road.



Anything like that climb em and pull em, but a Jack for back up is a good idea.

I've jacked a couple of cottonwoods, probably as close to yer populars as I'm going to get... the did ok... but the jack likes to sink into the wood.

By the way climbing isn't so bad with the right gear, no different the climbing a latter, safer really.



imagineero said:


> I'll confess I've never used a silvey, and only a few times used a bottle jack. Most times I'm just putting lines up high and pulling over. I've often wondered though, why the industrial type jacks never caught on for tree jacking. I've used a bunch of them in mining over the years and the range is enormous. Enerpac and a bunch of other companies make separate pump units and modular jacks of all shapes and sizes from the smallest hocky pucks right up to units you'd need a forklift to move, in diameters and tonnages that will boggle the mind. It's all plug and play, different length hoses and gauges available. Some of it even available used at reasonable prices if you look around.



Weight is a big concern, the silveys are pretty much all aluminium, and they come with a back pack board when you buy a set... the industrial versions are all very heavy.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 13, 2015)

even non climbers can get in the game with a big shot, few throwlines and a bull rope.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 14, 2015)

Yup and with a skidder's winch you don't need to go nearly as high as a tree service crew would, 20,000 pound winch is way better then 2-3 fat groundies


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 14, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> I've jacked a couple of cottonwoods, probably as close to yer populars as I'm going to get... the did ok... but the jack likes to sink into the wood.


Cottonwood is in the poplar family, so nail on the head.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 14, 2015)

So I was at the Demming Log show today, Borntrager had a booth there, nice folks and a decent product...


----------



## madmarksolomon (Jul 8, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Jack report...while having lunch at the Samoa Cookhouse
> 
> Me..."How do you like those new jacks?"
> Faller friend..."Pretty ****ing good."
> ...


Hmmm Samoa cookhouse used to eat there a lot when I was a kid. I try to eat there every time I'm in eureka. Must admit I'm a little jealous.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm working on getting one of their 28-T jacks. I've had a couple that needed jacking this year and had to just flop them instead. Gov't purchasing is making this a bit difficult but I'll report as soon as I can.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 7, 2015)

You need a Big Shot !! With 16 oz Throw Bags and a couple 200' hanks of throw line. put the line over a limb as high up as you have a clear stem . Or limbs that can be snapped off or bent up into the bole of the tree. pull a good pass rope up and down then pull up the shidders winch line or a length of wire rope or bull line . Bell it up or tie a running bowline on the bull line . tighten it up. Put in the face . cut out the heart. take a little more strain on the line then back cut it. Let the skidder pull it over gently. . easy pie. !! If you pre rig the trees with pass ropes the whole pulling process isnt that slow. But working near powerlines and roads/highways isnt a high ball show.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 7, 2015)

Jacks are fine for somethings . But , a pulling line is the gold standard. 
Oh and when shooting the throw bag , its best to do it from the powerline side. Draping a throw line over uninsulated powerlines can really raise your blood pressure .


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 7, 2015)

Been there , Dun That. wouldnt wear the T shirt.. . you want at least 50% of the height if you can get it 60% is better . 40% not as good. 
And its somethimes fun playing around with a Big Shot


----------



## madhatte (Aug 7, 2015)

Several of the ones I could have used a jack on this year weren't close enough to anything else to pull from, or were in an impact area where I can't put a vehicle. It's a unique hassle of working on an active military installation.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup, a jack is just another tool in the fallers box. If around stuff that can be destroyed if a tree doesnt go where you need it to. Then pulling is the best safest. but if out in the right setting . Jacks are good time and effort savers. . It just depends on the show. One of the ways I have established my name as a faller and arborist is by nor hitting what I shouldnt . . Im pretty good at pulling a rabbit out of my hat and hitting my desired lay. But, I dont push what gravity and holding wood fighting with each other can do. Its amazing what a guy can pull over by hand when he puts a line 70' up a 100' tall tree and puts a whip and a luff and a profress capture on a good rope. . doesnt take a very big tail holt either.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 28, 2015)

Well wouldja lookit this pretty thing. Just arrived and I haven't gotten a chance to use it. Fit and finish is excellent as is vendor feedback.


----------



## Skeans (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks good, which size did you end up getting?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Aug 28, 2015)

Skeans said:


> Looks good, which size did you end up getting?



The small one, 28-t. I'm unlikely to ever need larger, as this is mostly for safety in critical places like between buildings and near powerlines rather than big trees that need saved out for value.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i really wish i knew just what can be done with a jack in the timber here. i hate to leave good sticks. i just have no clue how much the hinge would take in a jacking situation.
> i am gonna leave a half load of huge poplar out by the road, every one of them wants the road and power line........i already wedged what i thought i could. one has a huge top, prolly heavier than the stem leaning toward the road. very busy road.



Back first. Then jacks & wedges
big block cut . Big meaning tall. Bias the hinge towards the face half For a hair extra leverage. Better to have to open up a face than to have too deep of one, no more wood to cut up & a tree that looks like its going to slab backwards, just a matter of time.(this is somethimg where feedback from whats happening could change that) cut above any butt flair, (straight grain=stronger.)or you are opening a window for it to pop off the stump instead of comitting. And or having your jack just sink into the wood, not lifting anything. Take your time. Nibble some, jack some wedge some etc...Take some pics if you haven't already. Cody, or tarzantree has a good video on just how much some silvey tree savers, (i think)can handle, and what they can't too!

And then theres the question. Do you climb?


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> Cottonwood is in the poplar family, so nail on the head.


Id trust a tulip poplar a WHOLE LOT more than id trust a cottonwood. On the stump anyways.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup, what he said !


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 31, 2015)

Good post Ted. I think I put in a shallower face than most guys I have cut with. (Dead trees often get a deep face.) (You guys know I have jack envy but SOMEDAY I will be advising: jack and wedge, jack and wedge. Someday. Uh... just had to say that.)


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 1, 2015)

Someday You'll Understand...

I get Skeert with the jacking sometimes, and leave too much hold wood, not that it occurs to me to nibble a little off, these are the high value target trees though, so working a little harder vs having the hold wood fail... I vote work a little harder.

Of course then after whacking wedges and bending jack handles for 3 hours you realize the the face has closed up and the damn thing is just waiting for you to cut the rest of the hold wood...


----------



## Azherbboy (Jul 22, 2016)

My dad was a timber feller for 25 years in Northern CA. I am looking for a place to help him sell some Silvey Tree Saver jacks. Apparently they don't make these anymore, and there are people that want them out there somewhere. Anyone interested? I am in Noethern California and you can email me at [email protected] thanks.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 22, 2016)

right here is a good start...

there is a trading post section, though if the price is right I'd buy em now (but I would honestly not be able to pay what you could get for em.)


----------



## Skeans (Jul 22, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> right here is a good start...
> 
> there is a trading post section, though if the price is right I'd buy em now (but I would honestly not be able to pay what you could get for em.)


My last set of the big doubles I sold for about a grand for a rough idea of pricing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody912 (Jul 22, 2016)

tramp bushler said:


> You need a Big Shot !! With 16 oz Throw Bags and a couple 200' hanks of throw line. put the line over a limb as high up as you have a clear stem . Or limbs that can be snapped off or bent up into the bole of the tree. pull a good pass rope up and down then pull up the shidders winch line or a length of wire rope or bull line . Bell it up or tie a running bowline on the bull line . tighten it up. Put in the face . cut out the heart. take a little more strain on the line then back cut it. Let the skidder pull it over gently. . easy pie. !! If you pre rig the trees with pass ropes the whole pulling process isnt that slow. But working near powerlines and roads/highways isnt a high ball show.



Not a pro like you guys but I cut a lot of leaners. I do not gut them cause I want all the hinge I can get. I try to work the back cut and pull in tandem along with wedges until I get the tree past TDC and then cut her like normal. Need a good pardner


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Azherbboy (Jul 23, 2016)

I have posted them here..hopefully they are priced right. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/silvey-tree-saver-jacks.299132/


----------



## Myorangecamaro (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a set of backpack jacks if anyone is interested. I believe they are silvey, ill have to lool


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 4, 2018)

Myorangecamaro said:


> I have a set of backpack jacks if anyone is interested. I believe they are silvey, ill have to lool


how much you wan't 

Keep in mind Borntrager is making new Jacks at a reasonable price


----------



## madhatte (Apr 4, 2018)

I called Borntrager up a couple of weeks ago to see about making myself a guard for the gauge and he just sent me one, along with the schematic for where and how deep to drill. Marvin makes a great product and supports it after the fact. I have nothing but praise for that outfit.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 4, 2018)

If i can get ahead a bit i fully plan on acquiring one of the new jacks and pumps... but first a full sized dumper truck


----------



## Myorangecamaro (Apr 4, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> If i can get ahead a bit i fully plan on acquiring one of the new jacks and pumps... but first a full sized dumper truck


 cant seem to message you northmanlogging, i was hoping for 2400 for the whole setup


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 5, 2018)

hmmm... if I wasn't about to buy a dumper truck...

my inbox is all messed up, has been for awhile now.

Got any pictures of the set up?


----------



## Myorangecamaro (Apr 5, 2018)

O


northmanlogging said:


> hmmm... if I wasn't about to buy a dumper truck...
> 
> my inbox is all messed up, has been for awhile now.
> 
> Got any pictures of the set up?


On my way home from alaska on a boat at the moment but i can get you some by tomorrow afternoon. If you want send a text to 208 699 1zero34 and ill send them to your phone


----------



## Skeans (Apr 5, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> hmmm... if I wasn't about to buy a dumper truck...
> 
> my inbox is all messed up, has been for awhile now.
> 
> Got any pictures of the set up?



If you get them and the rams need a rebuild I’ve got a couple of spare seal kits I’m pretty sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Apr 5, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> hmmm... if I wasn't about to buy a dumper truck...
> 
> my inbox is all messed up, has been for awhile now.
> 
> Got any pictures of the set up?



If you get them and the rams need a rebuild I’ve got a couple of spare seal kits I’m pretty sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myorangecamaro (Apr 5, 2018)

Here they are


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 5, 2018)

I let ya know after saterday


----------



## Chep (Apr 9, 2018)

I use a zinko 22 ton short profile bottle jack with a 3/4 inch plate. Done good on our east coast tootpicks. These white pines avg 1500+ bd ft


----------

